
A lean method for hiring a chef for startups not too lean for a chef - alexnewman
https://medium.com/@Sourcery/a-chef-for-your-startup-f84c854d83
======
minimaxir
Submitted an hour ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7901360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7901360)

